# Detuning for Jibs



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

Im relatively new to jibbing, never was into it, stuck to jumping and carving. With that being said I want to start hitting some boxes and rails. Every time I would go to board slide my Skate Banana I would fall on my back(which sucks).

I have a TRice now, I would think I need to detune to jib it, but am not sure how extreme of a tune it should get, if it all considering I have an all mountain board.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Detuning won't keep you from sliding out on you heel edge during boardslides. You're falling on you're butt because you have your weight too far back, get your weight shifted more towards your toe edge. Once you find that right balance point you'll be boardsliding everything no problem.


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

Qball said:


> Detuning won't keep you from sliding out on you heel edge during boardslides. You're falling on you're butt because you have your weight too far back, get your weight shifted more towards your toe edge. Once you find that right balance point you'll be boardsliding everything no problem.


Thanks for the reply, I guess its the natural instinct to hold back and get an edge. Should anything be detuned?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

2 degree on the base and 89 on the side. That will keep you from digging in while jibbing and still give good edge hold on snow. Oh and your edges aren't causing you to slip out on a jib.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd only recommend detuning if you're going to only use it for a park board. Here's what I do. 

For a park board go with a 2-3 degree base bevel to keep it catch free and lightly detune with a diamond stone between the bindings. You'll want to keep a little edge for grip on the jumps. But anticipate your edges getting destroyed over the course of the season. 

Don't expect to be able to rip on it after you've detuned. You'll lose a significant amount of edge hold.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

You're washing out because you aren't balance on your board slides. Detuning won't help and will hurt the other aspects of performance. Hangups are caused mostly by weld beads on miter cut sections of handrails, so unless you are doing really janky kinked handrails, you're probably not encountering the textures that tend to make your edges catch. Sometimes, crappy boxes or park bench style features will have dings or stuff like that on the perimeter that you can catch.


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

Like others said base bevel should be enough. 2 degrees should be good starting pt. I am not sure how you would put a bevel on magnatraction tho. Try first without sharpening side edges. Magna traction may be enough to give you solid edge hold. otherwise give side edge 1 degree like john doe said


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Don't detune anything. It's a rider issue not a board issue. I agree that there are some shitty ass boxes out there, but not enough to make you fall everytime.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

Qball said:


> Detuning won't keep you from sliding out on you heel edge during boardslides. You're falling on you're butt because you have your weight too far back, get your weight shifted more towards your toe edge. Once you find that right balance point you'll be boardsliding everything no problem.


:thumbsup: Same opinion here. Just practice always. You can improve.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

As everybody else stated, your weight isn't balanced which caused you to slide out.

To fix it quickly you'll need a hikeable box or rail and shit ton of weed/bengay/icyhot/Vicodin(use Vicodin AFTER...!)
Basically hike the feature and boardslide it constantly. Start by 50'ing on and then moving your board into a boardslide, then when you feel comfortable pop into a boardslide. You'll fall a lot at first but eventually you'll get a feel for it and soon enough you'll be able to boardslide anything. Also if you widen your stance a little you'll gain some stability.


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

another way you can learn is position yourself on the box as if you were doing a boardslide (just stand on the box with your board straped on your feet). then have someone pull you forward to learn how to slide on the board and balance yourself. you can hold onto ski poles in front of you and have two people pull u from each side. Just do it when there is noone around.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, the problem that you are having isn't tune related. But don't listen to anyone who says don't detune for jibbing. Because once you correct the problem and keep the base flat, if your edges are sharp, they'll catch, and throw you the other direction...onto your face. See my instructions above.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

For my street board that I only ever use in the backyard/around town, I took a grinder to inbetween the bindings, and tip/tail. Under the bindings I lightly beveled.


----------

